

What is the best font for blog posts? - itamarb


======
mooism2
It doesn't matter. Your most dedicated readers are reading you in their feed
readers, so they won't see the effects of your stylesheet.

Oh, ok, it depends. What image are you trying to get across? What feelings are
you trying to evoke?

